# Twist Off Bottles



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

How do the twist off beer bottles work for bottling mead? Do they need special caps? Is a capper needed?

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Unfortunately they don't work. Well not reliably. You can crimp a cap onto them with a capper, but the spirals make for a poor seal. Additionally, the glass is thinner since they're designed as a throw-away product whereas the returnables are sturdier and can be capped. 

Go to a bar, recycling center (is that allowed in Wyoming?  ) or have a party. Soak the empties in a solution of 4 oz bleach to five gallons water overnight... labels scrape off with a little fingernail action and you have bottles for life.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have not had any luck with them.


----------



## Murphy (Jun 7, 2005)

Dennis,

This link shows corks for beer bottles.
http://www.morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=19465

Murphy


----------

